# May 21 2011 Lake Elsinore ABBA SHOW



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

MAY 21, 2011 
Lake Elsinore, CA 



Register 1 dog for both shows for $30

DOUBLE ABBA SHOW!!
2 ABBA Licensed Shows
Plus Bully Fun Show
FREE FOOD!!!
CASH PRIZES & CRAZY GIVEWAYS!
TONS OF STUFF FOR KIDS!
Beginner's Obedience Class 
(Professional Trainer)
Onsite CGC Testing
Champions Class

Gates Open 8:30 am
Registration 9:30 am
Registration closes 12:00 noon
Show 1 starts 11:30 am
Show 2 starts approx 1:30 pm

Directions: I-15 to Lake Street exit
From I-15 South turn right
From I-15 North turn left
Go straight and continue on Lake Street
Lake turns into Grand Ave.
McVicker Park will be on the right side
You can't miss it


----------

